# Number and adresses of nated clients



## Magnesik (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm using Pf to Nat connection. I was wondering if there would be any program or script which shows number and adresses of nated clients. Is there anything like this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 7, 2010)

I guess 
	
	



```
arp -a
```
 will go a long way.


----------



## Magnesik (Mar 7, 2010)

I forgot to add that I would like also to see number of active connectoins. I had something simmilar on linux. It was simple script which got informations from conntrack and showed them in simple form: <address> <number connections>


----------



## aragon (Mar 7, 2010)

Magnesik said:
			
		

> I forgot to add that I would like also to see number of active connectoins.


Try:

```
pfctl -s state
```


----------

